
Chasing the Data: Coronavirus - PeterCorless
https://medium.com/@peter_5662/chasing-the-data-coronavirus-802d8a1c4e9a#0bca-3931d6455367
======
datashaman
Excellent read, thanks!

~~~
PeterCorless
Most welcome. Latest update: IBM cancelled on RSA Conference due to
#Coronanoia.

